# Heiki sealant gone manky



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

After a particularly wet drive across a bit of Europe today, we noticed a few spots of water on the floor of the van. Not a problem, as we assumed it was the dog dripping after her wet walk this morning.

Then, Annie said that one of the overhead lockers was damp.

I stuck my head up through the overhead hatch, and I could see that the sealant around the rooflight has turned black and crusty. It's brittle, and coming away from the rooflight frame. I presume that the rain was driven in under the frame during a motorway blast today.

Anyone any experience of this? (I think) I can manage the problem until we get home, but all the other roof fitments look fine, with white / off-white sealant around them.

Gerald


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

Just remove the old sealant using a plastic edge like an old credit card and reseal with sealant (We have plenty in stock!)  

Mind you so have other dealers so you should not have a problem getting any.

Peter


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Peter

Thanks. I'll certainly do that. I was just wondering why it had gone like it has, and whether anyone else has seen this before. Would it be a different type of sealant to that used on the other roof vents?

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I guess it's just me then  

Gerald


----------



## AeroHOT (Oct 5, 2007)

We had a similar problem with the Heiki on our last motorhome, 2003 Burstner t625. Water started leaking in to the front, flyscreen compartment and dripping on to the floor. It was minor at first but did rapidly increase over a relatively short period (1 month). Heiki was removed and re-sealed by dealer and problem was sorted. I would get it seen to soon...as it most likely won't get any better!!
Cheers
Stewart


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks, Stewart.

I've been up on the roof (thanks to Ken - gaspode giving me a 'leg up' from inside the van), and I've gaffa-taped all around, so it should be good until we get home. As soon as I can, I'll take it off and re-seal it.

It just seems a bit strange that the outer surface has become so hard and brittle, and I think the roof has expanded and contracted with the heat, and pulled the sealant away from the Heiki frame.

Gerald


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

We had something similar a few weeks back while we were at Whitley Bay - I realised the duvet was wet in the night (!!) and quickly realised it was water dripping from the skylight surround. We packed it with towels which dealt with it overnight - in the morning we rigged up a waterproof picnic rug under the skylight (it was never that much water coming in.)

Tyne Valley Motorhomes fitted us in the next day, for which we were grateful - after looking at it they decided to remove & refit, rather than just applying more sealant. After a couple of hours we were on our way.

We still don't know why the sealant failed suddenly - I did wonder whether a *very *heavy downpour 36 hours before may have triggered it, maybe triggering an existing weak spot? Which could also fit in with you having done a particularly wet drive across Europe, Gerald.

Hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I would remove and re-fit with new sealant. That way you can be sure that all the old manky stuff has been removed and you are not sealing in wet and mould. Its not a major job.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> I've been up on the roof (thanks to Ken - gaspode giving me a 'leg up' from inside the van)


Hmmm................

Not a pretty sight from where I was standing. 8O

What he didn't say was that while he was up on the roof he spotted a recently vacated space on the other side of the aire which would be better for satellite reception (for the England game) so he had me moving all his furniture onto the new pitch whilst he stuck the tape on. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Retrospectively a complete waste of effort considering the pathetic England performance. We had the last laugh, we went into the village to listen to a musette orchestra instead - much more relaxing than watching the football. :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

gaspode said:


> so he had me moving all his furniture onto the new pitch whilst he stuck the tape on


 :lol: :lol: Sucker!!!

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I've now had chance to get up on the roof and look a little closer.

Having removed the *16 * inside clamps around the periphery of the Heki, and removed the gunky sealant, I'm pretty sure that the water isn't getting in between the Heki and the roof. It's bonded on really tight (i.e. the thickness of sealant between the two is very thin), and there are no gaps.

I'm now wondering if my problem is elsewhere, bearing in mind it's never leaked when it's been standing, and only leaked when we were driving along the motorway in heavy rain.

I remember reading on here a couple of days ago about a rubber seal. Should there be a soft rubber seal between the clear plastic roof and the frame? I don't have one. I'm wondering if rain has got up the front of the frame, and then in and over between the actual clear panel and the framework.

Any ideas anyone? Do other people have a rubber seal? The thread I was reading talked about there being an incomplete seal around the lifting panel for safety's sake (ventilation, etc).

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

More interesting stuff.

From the wonderful O'Leary's site, there's a picture of a Heki which looks like mine which seems to have an upstanding black seal around the edge of the frame, where it meets the glass / acrylic.

And also - I've found an installation PDF for my Heki (I think it's the one) :: here :: (1.1MB) which states:

_1) Designed and recommended for trailed vehicles in which people do not travel. Technically also suited to a vehicle in which people do travel, but as the rooflight is designed with free airflow, there may be draughts, air noise and chattering blind mechanisms, which will not be accepted as a product fault.

*2) HEKI 2 suitable for max. 100 km/h (with Seitz spoiler up to 130 kmh)*_

Very curious.

Gerald


----------

